# Rotten exhaust



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

The last 18 inches or so of the exhaust on our Fiat based 2009 Chausson Welcome 76 has completely disintegrated.
This part was originally chrome & began to pit last year. Over the winter a couple of holes appeared, even though it is stored inside, & after returning from a weekend away I have just noticed there is nothing left of it.
We did not buy the motorhome new so I do not know if it is an original part.
Is this piece available separately to the main exhaust & if so is it easily sourced.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Same thing happened to me. I purchasrf a chrome tail off th inernet. Not exactly same length but does the job. Will send link tomorrow


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Its a Chausson problem, The original exhaust on the base vehicle does not reach the rear of the the extended vehicle. So Chausson replace it with a normally convoluted 'S' shaped tail pipe that goes to the right of the vehicle. This is made of very cheap bit of tin with a chrome extension. 
Mine ended up on the side of the Avon bridge on the M5.

I went to a local exhaust centre that fabricated stainless steel exhausts. They replaced the last section with a SS one. £45 for 1.5m, took 1.5 hours to fabricate and replace.........excellent. http://www.longlife.co.uk/

I do have a end chrome section sitting in my shed at the moment ....60cm section.

Martin


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

As promised and after getting up!!

I used one of these. Fitted 2 years ago and still ok

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UNIVERSAL-CHR...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a65cf86da


----------

